

Encryption is our best chance to stop mass surveillance - yelgo
https://tutanota.com/blog/posts/encryption-mass-surveillance

======
arielm
Our private data is captured by so many companies along the way from its
origin to its destination these days. These companies then use and also sell
it to others.

It's the carriers, platform, middlemen, and even the apps you run (I'm looking
at you custom keyboards).

------
youthcamp
Encryption won't stop a single thing.

It now assists.

